# Weird side effect of Peppermint Oil



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

I have read on quite a few sites how many studies indicate that Peppermint Oil in enteric, capsule form is helpful for IBS-D symptoms so I plucked up the courage to give it a try today. I took one capsule at lunch time and one before dinner. After dinner I had to pee and I noticed a very strange sensation afterward.It felt minty after I peed! I know this is a strange side effect and I've read how some people have reported a burning sensation on defecating after taking peppermint oil but I haven't read anything about a minty feeling after urinating.Has anyone else experienced this? Is it 'normal' or should I stop using the peppermint oil? It did alleviate some of the cramping and bloating so I'd rather not have to give up on it.Thanks all!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Karen,I got that as well! I mentioned it to my GP and the said not to worry - it can even make some people's poos minty! If the peppermint oil is working well for you I'd stick with it - I thought it was the only anti spasmodic that worked. I thought it was great for trapped wind!


----------



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks em_t - I've had loads of anxiety with my IBS and while it's better than it was I'm afraid it still runs rampant at times! Thanks so much for your reply. I'm glad I am not the only one with minty pee, lol


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mint goes in, then mint has to come out somewhere. There are only so many ways compounds get sent out of the the body, and peeing them out is one of them.


----------



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

Mmm, indeed, but as I said - nothing I'd read mentioned this as a possibility, just minty bowel movements. Some substances aren't metabolized through the kidneys so you just don't know unless you ask


----------

